# High School Football



## Bdobyns (Sep 2, 2016)

1 *Mater Dei (Santa Ana)*
2 *St. John Bosco (Bellflower)*
3 *Mission Viejo*
4 *Centennial (Corona)*
5 *Calabasas*
6 *La Mirada*
7 *Vista Murrieta (Murrieta)*
8 *Servite (Anaheim)*
9 *Oaks Christian (Westlake Village)*
10 *Norco*

Now is this ranking for the Southern Section or PAC-5?  The question is, will Centennial Corona be able to go for a third straight year as the PAC-5 champion, (as many years as they have played in the PAC-5)?  The did beat a good team from Arizona last weekend but this week, well, IMG of Florida is not a bad program.  I believe LB Poly will play them as well.

Go Huskies.


----------



## Bdobyns (Sep 3, 2016)

Centennial loses to IMG 50-49 on an IMG 2 point conversion with 12 seconds left.  Interesting stat--the IMG offensive line is bigger than the LA Rams line, according to the broadcast.


----------



## jrcaesar (Sep 4, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Now is this ranking for the Southern Section or PAC-5


There is no more Pac-5, replaced (essentially) by the teams in the new Division 1. All the teams in CIF have been re-indexed by recent competitiveness, so teams in each league are in different playoff divisions. Some of the teams in your list are not D-1.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 4, 2016)

Drop Norco out of that top 10.   They got clobbered by Rancho Cucamonga after playing a great game vs Desert Ridge.


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Sep 6, 2016)

http://fox5sandiego.com/2016/08/27/prep-blitz-2016-week-1/#ooid=lhNmxrNTE6N8X048ROa2iVS6b-MX2g0U
Watch from the 1:55-2:10 footage.    She's still having fun.


----------



## Bdobyns (Sep 9, 2016)

1 *Mater Dei (Santa Ana)* 2-0 31.0 vs #6 La Mirada who got slapped 34-0 by Bosco last week.  Look for a bigger gap this week.
2 *St. John Bosco (Bellflower)* 2-0 60.0  vs Gorman.  Finally a real test to see how Bosco looks.  Should be a good game.
3 *Centennial (Corona)* 1-1 74.8  vs Orange Lutheran.  OLu went 0-2 vs Centennial last year and don't see them getting their first W tonight.
4 *Mission Viejo* 2-0 44.1  vs La Habra who suffered a unexpected loss last week to Tesoro.  Looking for La Habra to avenge last week.
5 *Vista Murrieta (Murrieta)* 2-0 41.7  vs Corona Santiago.  Should be a pretty smooth game for VM.
6 *La Mirada* 1-1 68.7  Their last week in the Southern Section top 10.
7 *Rancho Cucamonga* 2-0 35.8  vs Don Lugo and should be easy sailing.  Will the boys that tried to move to Centennial be playing or still waiting?
8 *Calabasas* 2-0 25.1 vs West Adams.  Seriously, a 25.1 strength of schedule?  Schedule is almost as tough as Mater Dei's.  Cake walk tonight.
9 *Oaks Christian (Westlake Village)* 1-1 65.1 vs Paraclete.  OC by a bunch of points.
10 *Chaminade (West Hills)* 1-1 49.5 vs Valencia.  Should be a good game and a chance for Valencia to make a name for themselves this season.

BTW, the number listed after their record is the strength of schedule.


----------



## genesis (Sep 9, 2016)

No heading


----------



## Bdobyns (Sep 9, 2016)

1 Mater Dei (Santa Ana) 2-0 31.0 vs #6 La Mirada who got slapped 34-0 by Bosco last week. Look for a bigger gap this week.

*MD 48 LM 0—three preseason games with the trinity league and even with a win vs OLu, giving up 82 points while scoring 0 the last two weeks should be enough to help the voters realize that the lower divisions in the Southern Division shouldn’t be ranked higher than top 10 in D1.  BTW, what is up with Mater Dei's weak-ass preseason?  Can't their 17 year old sophomore QB handle real teams?*

2 St. John Bosco (Bellflower) 2-0 60.0 vs Gorman. Finally a real test to see how Bosco looks. Should be a good game.

*BG 35 SJB 20—BG is the real deal and handed Bosco a +15.*

3 Centennial (Corona) 1-1 74.8 vs Orange Lutheran. OLu went 0-2 vs Centennial last year and don't see them getting their first W tonight.

*CEHS 42 Olu 14—CEHS washing out the previous week’s 50-49 Loss to IMG (#3 in the Nation).
*
4 Mission Viejo 2-0 44.1 vs La Habra who suffered a unexpected loss last week to Tesoro. Looking for La Habra to avenge last week.

*MV 32 LH 14—LH is the supposed best of the Freeway League, maybe when CIF Playoffs come around.*

5 Vista Murrieta (Murrieta) 2-0 41.7 vs Corona Santiago. Should be a pretty smooth game for VM.

*VM 41 Santi 13*

6 La Mirada 1-1 68.7 Their last week in the Southern Section top 10.

7 Rancho Cucamonga 2-0 35.8 vs Don Lugo and should be easy sailing. Will the boys that tried to move to Centennial be playing or still waiting?

*RC 49 DL 7*

8 Calabasas 2-0 25.1 vs West Adams. Seriously, a 25.1 strength of schedule? Schedule is almost as tough as Mater Dei's. Cake walk tonight.

*Cal 51 WA 14*

9 Oaks Christian (Westlake Village) 1-1 65.1 vs Paraclete. OC by a bunch of points.

*OC 21 Paraclete 14  A bit surprising*.

10 Chaminade (West Hills) 1-1 49.5 vs Valencia. Should be a good game and a chance for Valencia to make a name for themselves this season.

*CH 42 Val 15*

De La Salle 28 Servite 27—No heads should be hanging after this one.  Could this be an indicator that the South just might be the favorite going into the state game this year?


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 7, 2016)

Playoffs start this coming weekend.  Division 1 will be good this year.

Mater Dei will destroy Tesoro.  Maybe this will help Tesoro be moved down to Div 2 for next year which will still be too difficult of a division for them.

Bishop Amat vs Vista Murrieta should be one of the closer match ups this weekend.  Looking for VM to upset the Lancers.

Rancho Cucamonga vs O Lu.  Looking for O Lu to play outside themselves but they won't have enough to beat RC.

Mission Viejo vs Servite.  Servite will be playing this game with a lot of pride and tradition but MV wins.

In this half of bracket, Mater Dei is definitely the favorite.

Bosco will destroy Upland.

Serra vs Santa Margarita is probably the closest match up of the weekend.  Serra takes this in a close finish.

LB Poly vs Chaminade.  Poly is listed as the higher seed but I don't think they have enough of an offensive attack to win.

Centennial will destroy JSerra.

Centennial is looking to win it's 11th CIF title (last two years they have won the PAC-5).    Their only loss was by one point to IMG, whom they lead until the last minute of the game.  Mater Dei is led by a 17 year old sophomore QB that has been on fire for most every game, except vs Bosco where he only threw for around 100 yards and only one TD if I am not mistaken.  If Centennial gets past Bosco in the semifinals, they will be the favorite to win Div 1.  Look for the winner of Div 1 to also be the favorite for the State Open Championship.


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 12, 2016)

*Mater Dei* will destroy Tesoro.  Maybe this will help Tesoro be moved down to Div 2 for next year which will still be too difficult of a division for them.

Bishop Amat vs *Vista Murrieta *should be one of the closer match ups this weekend.  Looking for VM to upset the Lancers.

*Rancho Cucamonga* vs O Lu.  Looking for O Lu to play outside themselves but they won't have enough to beat RC.

*Mission Viejo* vs Servite.  Servite will be playing this game with a lot of pride and tradition but MV wins.

In this half of bracket, Mater Dei is definitely the favorite.

*Bosco* will destroy Upland.

Serra vs *Santa Margarita* is probably the closest match up of the weekend.  Serra takes this in a close finish.  (My bad, I thought all the schools in the SM area were weak--just Tesoro)

LB Poly vs *Chaminade*.  Poly is listed as the higher seed but I don't think they have enough of an offensive attack to win.

*Centennial* will destroy JSerra.


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 13, 2016)

*Mater Dei* vs Vista Murrieta

*Rancho Cucamonga* vs Mission Viejo 


*Bosco* vs Santa Margarita

Chaminade vs *Centennial*


----------



## genesis (Nov 14, 2016)

The most useless topic ever except for HS Chess Club


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 18, 2016)

Next week--

*Mater Dei* vs Rancho

Bosco vs *Centennial*


----------



## The Driver (Nov 19, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Next week--
> 
> *Mater Dei* vs Rancho
> 
> Bosco vs *Centennial*


Did you pick every game right?


----------



## The Driver (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow you did lmao


----------

